# Welches Notebook für Anno 2070?



## Sunjy (3. Oktober 2012)

*Welches Notebook für Anno 2070?*

Hey ho 

Welche CPU und GPU müsste ein Notebook den haben um das genannte Spiel auf nem 17 Zoll Display wiederzugeben?

Muss nich auf Max details sein aber mittel wäre schon sehr gut.

Hab n packard bell mit nem i3 und ner 5470 und der stößt bei aktuellen games schon an seine grenzen.
ist ein i5 und eine GTX 630/640M dafür ausreichend?

Edit: Ok preislimit.... sagen wir mal um die 800 Euro.
Wichtig ist noch eine gute Webcam und es sollte eine SSD reingehen. 
Ansonsten einfach das man damit auch bissl was zocken kann und es ein 17Zoll Display hat.


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Abductee (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 2070?*

Ohne ein Preislimit wird das nix.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 2070?*

Ein 2 Kerner mit SMT ist meiner Meinung nach zu wenig. Auch die Grafik musst bei Anno schon sehr gut sein wenn du nicht ständig FRamedrops haben willst.


----------



## fadade (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 2070?*

Der P/L-Sieger ist da im Moment: Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3610QM, 4GB RAM, 750GB (M772DGE) - PC Games Hardware Online
- i7 sprich realer Quadcore + Hyperthreading
- GTX660M fast schon High-End-Grafik
- 8GB RAM
- (Caching-)SSD
- Tastenbeleuchtung, gutes Soundsystem, gute Webcam
Und das alles für 800€!!! Ist allerdings ein *15"er*.

In 17" gibt es da so eine Ausstattung nicht. Vielleich ein MSI GE70 oder ein Schenker A722/702; die kosten allerdings auch mehr.

Von der Hardwareausstatung generell sollte ein i5 schon reichen und auch eine GT640M/GT650M. Kommt drauf an, ob du alle Details hochschrauben möchtest. Denn auf 17" könntest du ja auch mit 1366x768 und niedrigen Details spielen ...
Eine solche Hardware gäbe es schon für um die 650€.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Oktober 2012)

Das lenovo wird an der unterseite bis zu 65°C warm, was beim zocken unterwegs unangenem werden kann (zockst du nur zuhause oder mobil?)


----------



## Sunjy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Notebook für Anno 2070?*

Ist für meine Freundin. Sie macht umschulung deshalb wird mein packard bell http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003DKQA9E/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum dieses hier. Verkauft... sobald mir jemand sagt was das wert ist.
Leistung ist recht gut für die meisten nich highend games.

Aber da sie 2 Jahre damit klarkommen muss hab ich entschieden sie bekommt von mir ein neues damit sie (da sie ja auch gern zockt) ihre ganzen lieblingsspiele auch ordentlich zocken kann. 
Für den Videochat sollte es deshalb auch eine gute webcam haben.

ergo zockt sie wenn dann im Zimmer aufm Schreibtisch. Ich würde ihr falls es zu warm ist auch so einen untersteller fürs Notebook dazugeben damit dieser schön kühl bleibt. 

Wichtig ist einfach das es mehr leistung hat als mein altes und ein großes Display.

Gruß Sunjy


----------

